# LOL and other chatspeak expressions



## Waterdash

How would you say LOL in tagalog? LOL stands for "laugh(ing) out loud".


----------



## niernier

I would say it as:

*tumatawa ng malakas*

tawa is the root verb which means "to laugh"
malakas means "loud" or in other context, "strong"

But it should not be abbreviated because we don't use any Tagalog chat abbreviations. You can use this phrase to mean LOL but please do not abbreviate it.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Waterdash said:


> How would you say LOL in tagalog? LOL stands for "laugh(ing) out loud".



Humalakhak


----------



## Waterdash

Ok, thanks. Good to know!


----------



## kaosmax

In my experience, u'd say lol cuz that's a universal ip chat acronym but as to 
niernier's comment ... dude, phil speakers use lots of abbreviations and that's why i'm coming here to figure them out ...

For example

tlga = talaga
nmn = naman

and there are many others i haven't figured out yet cuz i'm just learning Tagalog

like what the hey is;

Lng
po
ayus
lhan
cao
geh
paparamdam
saya
xau

and on and on ... aaarg

Max ^_~


----------



## confusednikki=)

Tagalog text messages can really be a pain to those who are just starting to learn the language.Sometimes,im also having a hard time understanding,sometimes vowels are gone too.
Let me try to help you with this

*Lng* = Lang
*po* = _this one is not abbreviated_  we use *po* and *opo *as courtesy to elders
*ayus* = ayos
*lhan* = i think this is "lang"
*cao *= ikaw
*geh* =sige
*paparamdam* = nagpaparamdam
*saya *= this one is not ,this is the rootword of masaya which means happy
*xau* = sayo

i hope you will not receive a text message from jejemons,hahaha..that's tongue twistin

hope this helps


----------



## kaosmax

@Nik not so confused,

Thx, gr8 answers ... i hope u know uv just opened Pandora's u know what .

Sometimes, random capitalization is used to make the meaning.  For example, dUn = friendster. 

Somehow lhan has some other inference to it that only time will explain

If you don't mind, here are some more.  Pleas don't feel any obligation;

aus

mu
kc
ihh
Those three are from "dami mu kc luv ihh .... geh enjoy mu n lhan" - Does that mean "chill, much love will come but just enjoy yourself" or ???

"we ! hndi aman" - Is this "we ! hindi naman" or "not us" ?

cno
cnu
yan
jhep
tnga
dba
ma
mhie
bhie
qou
mhal
krin
kao (prob = ikaw)
whabs
nwwla
ngaun
ulet
OL
ou dahil saU
kiLig kilig k p jn 

There's no end to this ... hopefully, more understanding will come as my tagalog improves.

And 5555, i think i'm involved with too many terminal jejemons ^_~

Max


----------



## Scherle

Waterdash said:


> How would you say LOL in tagalog? LOL stands for "laugh(ing) out loud".


 
Tumatawa ng malakas.


----------



## apsicle

kaosmax said:


> If you don't mind, here are some more. Pleas don't feel any obligation;
> 
> aus = *ayos*
> mu = *mo*
> kc = *kasi*
> ihh = *??*
> cno = *Sino*
> cnu = _this is the same as "Sino" though at times some used it with U instead of O_
> yan = *ayan*
> jhep = *??*
> tnga = *tanga*
> dba = *Hindi ba*
> ma = I think this one pertains to *malay ko* or maybe short for Mama*;* depends on the usage of the word.
> 
> _Ex: malay ko sau/ I don't know with you_
> _     Ma, nasan na?/Mama, where is it?_
> 
> mhie = *mommy*
> bhie = *baby*
> qou = *ko*
> mhal = *mahal*
> krin = *ka rin/ ko rin*
> kao (prob = ikaw) = *ikaw*
> whabs = *??*
> nwwla = *nawawala*
> ngaun = *ngayon*
> ulet = *ulit*
> OL = *on line*
> ou dahil saU = *oo* dahil *sayo/ sa iyo *
> kiLig kilig k p jn = kilig kilig *ka pa dyan*
> 
> There's no end to this ... hopefully, more understanding will come as my tagalog improves.
> 
> And 5555, i think i'm involved with too many terminal jejemons ^_~
> 
> Max


 
Regards,
Aps


----------



## kaosmax

Thx Aps ... really helpful !

Regards, 
Max ^_~


----------



## cherine

Hi,

The forum's rules state that each thread should discuss _*one topic only*_. 
This thread is now closed. Any further inquiry should be started in a new thread. 

Please, everyone, read the rules before posting to make sure your posts don't get deleted.

Thanks,
Cherine
Moderator.


----------

